# !لاتستغربوا



## Qadri

مرحبا۔۔۔
!عندی سوال۔۔۔۔ رائت کلمة لا تستغربوا
علی فیس بوک
مامعنی ہذہ الکلمة


----------



## cherine

معناها لا تندهشوا.


----------



## Qadri

طیب۔۔۔ لماذا تکتب قبل الخبر؟
ھل ھناک سبب مھمة


----------



## cherine

أي خبر؟ يجب أن توضح السياق كي نفهم عَمَّ تتحدث.


----------

